# buy a right  laptop processer.



## himanshurp (Nov 22, 2013)

i am using compaq presario c700 laptop i have  mobile intel (R) 965 express chipset family and intel pentium 1.73 ghz dual core processer .t2370 with socket type p 478. recommend me the processer for my laptop above or equal to 2.5 ghz.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

You cannot upgrade processor in a laptop. You can only upgrade RAM, HDD, battery and graphic card in some very limited laptops.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you mean, we can not upgrade a single thing on many laptops?



harshilsharma63 said:


> You cannot upgrade processor in a laptop. You can only upgrade RAM, HDD, battery and graphic card in some very limited laptops.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ no you simply can not, especially the processor and GPU regions which are soldered to the board making it almost impossible to change.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Do you mean, we can not upgrade a single thing on many laptops?



The only parts you can replace are RAM, hard disk and battery.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2013)

moreover even if one manage to grab a laptop processor and fix it into the socket, doubt the stock BIOS will allow the laptop to boot properly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

one doubt :
if mobo of laptop gets damaged, what these pc manufacturer do is to replace the faulty mobo with a new one.Since the mobo may support different cpus, why cant someone ask those people to change the cpu along with it .of-course with an additional(non-beneficiable) cost? is it impossible?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it is quite possible to remove and replace the processor, given that you get the right replacement. Atleast my laptop's service manual says so.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 27, 2013)

I guess you could 

first i think try to find out what motherboard your laptop has...

after finding then go to the MOTHERBOARD manufacturer website... Not hp's

then try to find the specifics of mobo......

then download bios provided by the manufacturer...
it will sorta unlock the bios from only using one processer.... If applicable...

then engineer your way out


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> I guess you could
> 
> first i think try to find out what motherboard your laptop has...
> 
> ...



One way to rule them all


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> One way to rule them all



i also don't know...... i guess then he could order the best processer for his laptop and fix on his motherboard with solder i guess...... like assembling a desktop computer 


if OP doesn't wanna do anything dangerous then he could try increasing his ram upto 3gb and hdd upto 500gb and the system will run smooth and quite quick for basic applications...

And play gta san andreas on it


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> i also don't know...... i guess then he could order the best processer for his laptop and fix on his motherboard with solder i guess...... like assembling a desktop computer
> 
> 
> if OP doesn't wanna do anything dangerous then he could try increasing his ram upto 3gb and hdd upto 500gb and the system will run smooth and quite quick for basic applications...
> ...


Atleast, I don't think it's that hard to replace a processor. As far as I've seen the internals of my Dell, most of those things are there in tiny sockets, where the things are required to be inserted in and then screwed upon to secure them at their places. For example, the wireless chip, the bluetooth chip, etc, all are to be inserted in sockets, and then secured with screws.
Don't know what HP does with Compaqs, but, I do't expect that to be much different then Dells.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 28, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Atleast, I don't think it's that hard to replace a processor. As far as I've seen the internals of my Dell, most of those things are there in tiny sockets, where the things are required to be inserted in and then screwed upon to secure them at their places. For example, the wireless chip, the bluetooth chip, etc, all are to be inserted in sockets, and then secured with screws.
> Don't know what HP does with Compaqs, but, I do't expect that to be much different then Dells.



yeah you could change some things like network card etc. but as Sam said the processer is usually soldered so it might be difficult.

and there is someting like whitelist in bios which sometimes hinders the upgradiblity of parts.......so you come back to same one.....

only HDD, RAM, battery and he could add nvidia 7200go series graphic card via expansion slot ...  i.e. also if you have expansion port..

hey op try to get graphics card from your local retailer or ebay. You'll get that for 500 bucks.  now play Call of Duty and have fun


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> yeah you could change some things like network card etc. but as Sam said the processer is usually soldered so it might be difficult.
> 
> and there is someting like whitelist in bios which sometimes hinders the upgradiblity of parts.......so you come back to same one.....
> 
> ...


I don't think there's really an expansion slot out there on most laptop's motherboards. and I think most of those graphics chips are embedded on the motherboard itself (soldered), so, adding one might not be possible, beyond the difficulty in getting one in the open market.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 28, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> I don't think there's really an expansion slot out there on most laptop's motherboards. and I think most of those graphics chips are embedded on the motherboard itself (soldered), so, adding one might not be possible, beyond the difficulty in getting one in the open market.



I've got one....
I've even got a remote.

and sorry it's not expansion slot but express card slot...
sorry


----------

